# Window Swarm Trap is a Must w movie and picture



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

"This video is private."


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Here some pic from out side as it happened, video was first.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

couldn't see video.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

FlowerPlanter said:


> For a number of reasons everyone needs a "window swarm trap"!


Yes. I enjoy mine.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Should work now.


----------



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Okay, that's pretty cool.


----------



## IAmTheWaterbug (Jun 4, 2014)

This window of mine would be great for that!


----------



## DeepCreek (Jan 23, 2015)

I hope you've taken the "weight" of the bee's and the resources they'll bring in, into consideration. Those screws/nails look pretty wimpy.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

You'd be surprised on how many pounds a single screw can hold, this had three. These are wood screws in real 3/4" plywood siding. It was almost full when I took it down, was not worried about the screws but that much weight over my head balancing on a ladder kept me on my toes. 

I will be putting another up this year, if I catch a swarm maybe I will take it down sooner


----------

